# There was a ghost in my room!



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi it's Noah again.

I had a very scary night last night because a ghost came to my room and haunted it!!! I was very brave though and stayed really quiet until I heard my dad getting up for water during the night - then I squaked the place down. Unfortunately he thought I had mistaken him getting up for morning time and he just went back to bed! 
So I had to wait until my mom got up this morning to come and rescue me. She came in searching for the ghost and killed it  what a relief. So now I'm in my daytime room flying around everywhere and being extra vigilant checking out every single nook and cranny I can find for ghosts - it's driving my mom mad cause she's afraid I might get stuck and has blocked some of the smaller cubby holes off with a towel thing so that I won't get my head stuck.

I hope no more ghosts come to haunt me :S

(Okay Niamh's version - poor little tootsie did have a ghost in his room. A ghost in the form of a mechanical bird whose batteries died overnight and when I went in to get Noah up this morning the device was making a very low pitched wailing sound. I had to go searching for the noise as I didn't know what it was off at first!! Anyway it's all good now and Noah is safe from all ghosts!! )


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Poor little Noah!

Noah,
I'm so glad your Mom killed that nasty ol' ghost.

Do you think he was confused and thought it was Halloween already? 


I wouldn't like it if a ghost came in my room either and I'd probably scream bloody murder until someone came to rescue me. 
You were a VERY brave bird, Noah.

It's good you've been checking out all areas to make sure there are no more ghosts hiding out 'cause I'm sure you're gonna need a good night's sleep after having to be super vigilant last night. :hug:

Love,
Peachy*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Awwww....Noah deserves some special treatment for enduring such a scare...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Poor Noah. What a nightmare. Niamhf I think you might have to call in the Ghost Busters team to flush out that scary ghost..Is Noah fine now! When you said ghosts the first thing that came into my head was this song.. Do you know it?

(Ghostbusters)
If there's something strange
In your neighborhood
Who you gonna call
(Ghostbusters)
If there's something weird
And it don't look good
Who you gonna call
(Ghostbusters)
I ain't afraid of no ghost
I ain't afraid of no ghost
If you're seeing things
Running through your head
Who can you call
(Ghostbusters)
An invisible man
Sleeping in your bed
Oh, who you gonna call
(Ghostbusters)
I ain't afraid of no ghost
I ain't afraid of no ghost
Who you gonna call
(Ghostbusters)
If you're all alone
Pick up the phone
And call
(Ghostbusters)
I ain't afraid of no ghost
I hear it likes the girls
I ain't afraid of no ghost
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
Who you gonna call
(Ghostbusters)
If you've had a dose
Of a freaky ghost
Maybe you'd better call
(Ghostbusters)
Let me tell you something
Bustin' makes me feel good
I ain't afraid of no ghost
I ain't afraid of no ghost
Don't get caught alone, oh no
(Ghostbusters)
When it comes through your door
Unless you just want some more
I think you better call
(Ghostbusters)
Ow
Who you gonna call
(Ghostbusters)
Who you gonna call
(Ghostbusters)
Ah, I think you better call
(Ghostbusters)...​


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hahaha yes Lynne I might just have to do that!! I used to love watching the ghostbusters on TV  I'm sure Noah could do with their help ;D


----------



## CrazyBlueBudgie (Oct 20, 2015)

HA! Too Freaking Funny! I love this Story! Poor Little Guy! 

I am glad the "Ghosts" were vanquished!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Noah you poor thing, I think your Daddy should of checked on you when you called out, lucky you have such a brave Mummy. 
I hope you get a good sleep tonight and you were very brave to endure that :clap:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Noah, you're _such_ a brave boy to have dealt with those ghosts! Don't tell her, but I think even Princess Mallorn would have been terrified! :scare:

Clearly, you deserve some extra TLC for your troubles 

Oh, I guess Mum can have some TLC, too, for vanquishing the misguided and wailing phantasm!


----------

